# Trolling motor battery



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Please advise your best choice for a trolling motor battery. Will be powering a 12v 55# motor guide. Probably a $200.00 limit.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

If you have a Sams nearby, they sell Duracell AGMs for under your price range. I have one for cranking, and will eventually add a group 27 for a troller. Not much first hand expierence on the life of them however.

Hopefully others will chime in.


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

Do what Redfish says. Go to Sam's and buy the Group 31 Duracell Marine AGM battery. It is about $175. One of these will power a 55LB TM all day long. I have used these batteries for about 3 years and I have been very pleased. They also sell a smaller group 27 that is good for cranking.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks, any warranty ?


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

The warranty is 18 month free replacement .


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

Battery Plus also has the Duracell Ultra Platinum AGM Deep Cycle Battery Group 31. Has a 30 month free replacement


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, Batteries Plus has the same batteries with a longer warranty than Sams. However, Sams is cheaper—so pick your preferred option.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

redfish5 said:


> If you have a Sams nearby, they sell Duracell AGMs for under your price range. I have one for cranking, and will eventually add a group 27 for a troller. Not much first hand expierence on the life of them however.
> 
> Hopefully others will chime in.


These are great batteries. I have used them for a while and hae had no issues with them


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

_Me too! bought one earlier this year. Can comment on life, but that battery powers my 12/55 all day. Just don't plan on running it wide open all day... that won't happen_


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Bought one at Sam's, think it's 18 month warranty. We will see how good it holds up.


----------

